# Major surgery just after RAI



## Andy21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi guys I have a fairly straightforward question about RAI.

I've had a TT and am currently on Thyroxine 100mg and am booked in for an initial appointment with RAI people on 12th Nov. Over the phone they say it's roughly 3 weeks after that appointment that they admit you into hospital for the RAI itself. This I would estimate to be 3rd Dec. I'm booked in for major surgery on the 7th Dec for Thoracic outlet syndrome, they have to cut out 2 of my highest ribs (very near to neck). I told my work this and they started worrying that the RAI may wear down on my system with a few side effects for a bit? For a few weeks possible problems with immune system etc etc she was talking about. Tbh I hadn't even thought about it, work is suggesting I postpone the T.O.S operation for another month to be on the safe side and I'm fine with that if need be.

Is this wise? Are there some side effects that linger a bit after having the RAI that might hinder major surgery? Any help/advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you using thyrogen to get hypo or do you have to go off your meds?

I not sure about the RAI and its impact on surgery, but it would be hard for me to imagine going into surgery if I was just coming back on to my meds and was feeling very hypo (and therefore rather sick).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andy21 said:


> Hi guys I have a fairly straightforward question about RAI.
> 
> I've had a TT and am currently on Thyroxine 100mg and am booked in for an initial appointment with RAI people on 12th Nov. Over the phone they say it's roughly 3 weeks after that appointment that they admit you into hospital for the RAI itself. This I would estimate to be 3rd Dec. I'm booked in for major surgery on the 7th Dec for Thoracic outlet syndrome, they have to cut out 2 of my highest ribs (very near to neck). I told my work this and they started worrying that the RAI may wear down on my system with a few side effects for a bit? For a few weeks possible problems with immune system etc etc she was talking about. Tbh I hadn't even thought about it, work is suggesting I postpone the T.O.S operation for another month to be on the safe side and I'm fine with that if need be.
> 
> Is this wise? Are there some side effects that linger a bit after having the RAI that might hinder major surgery? Any help/advice is greatly appreciated.


Oh, Andy!! I sure hate to hear this. Best get all docs concerned in a conference about this.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andy, in fairness to your surgeon, I agree with Andros about getting all of the doctors to talk about the best approach. If I were a surgeon, I'm not sure I'd want to operate on a radioactive patient for several hours. And it's not just the surgeon, but you'd also be potentially affecting the anestesiologist, nurses, assistants, etc. After RAI, you're supposed to limit your time around other people, especially pregnant women and children...and what if any of those people are pregnant or trying to conceive? That could be a lot of unnecessary exposure to radiation.

And in fairness to you...that is a lot going on at once! If you have RAI on the 3rd, you'll most likely get a body scan a few days later...the 5th or 6th...then surgery the next day? It sounds a bit overwhelming to me.

I would postpone one or the other.


----------



## Andy21 (Aug 9, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> Are you using thyrogen to get hypo or do you have to go off your meds?
> 
> I not sure about the RAI and its impact on surgery, but it would be hard for me to imagine going into surgery if I was just coming back on to my meds and was feeling very hypo (and therefore rather sick).


Yes they will give me Thyrogen injections.

Thanks for those replies guys, I hadn't thought about this situation properly tbh until the work manager brought it up that the radiation may affect my immune system and not be a great idea to undertake major surgery in such a state - not to mention the radiation exposure to others. I read through some of the other threads trying to determine if this immune system thing was true or not but I can't determine.


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Andy, I don't really know what to tell you regarding the RAI because I am yet to do it myself. I think you've gotten some good advice here already. I just wanted to offer my sympathies. I'm sorry that you are going through all this at once! Maybe that means that 2013 will be a much better year for you! hugs3


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Julia65 said:


> Maybe that means that 2013 will be a much better year for you! hugs3


I like the way you think, Julia!


----------

